# Extra Month's Salary paid at Christmas?



## kuleshov

In Spain most people have two bonus payments, equivalent to a month's salary -in theory-, paid twice a year, at Christmas and in July. Do people in English speaking countries have something similar?

Cheers


----------



## cuchuflete

This practice is relatively rare in the U.S.

Some, typically upper management level, employees receive part of their annual compensation in the form of a bonus at the end of the company's fiscal year.  It is usually based on specific targets, such as completion of projects, company profitability, growth in revenues or market share, and other similar ones.


----------



## Mate

*Moderator note/nota del moderador*:

I think that we need to broaden this discussion a bit and take a more general look at how bonuses and bi-annual extra payments (aguinaldos y medio aguinaldos) are managed in different countries.

Creo que sería bueno ampliar los alcances de este tema como para abarcar la manera en que se administran los bonos, aguinaldos y medio aguinaldos en otros países.

*Gracias/thanks*.


----------



## sokol

Well then - the situation in Austria and Germany:

*Austria:*
By law we have two extra salaries paid - one (by law) to be paid before you go on holidays, but usually paid in june, and the other one to be paid before Christmas.
So this is not by agreement between employer and employee but a right Austrians have, thus they are even called 13th and 14th salary.
(There may be a 15th salary by agreement between employer and employee.)
[Please note: this doesn't necessarily mean that Austrians get better payment; I know the situation on the border between Lower Bavaria/Germany and Upper Austria/Austria: on both sidey you get approximately the same, only that the basic salary is slightly lower in Austria while the extra salaries are lower in Germany.]

*Germany:
*No such law exists, but by custom many firms in Germany pay an extra salary both in june and before Christmas which may amount to half a salary (so in total a full extra salary each year is paid).
Some firms pay more by agreement.
However, in the last decade or so, due to economic problems, some firms reduced or even cut these extra payments.
And there always existed firms who never ever paid them: as said, this is a case of agreement in Germany - it is quite usual to pay extra salaries, but not all employees receive them.


Oh, and apart from these (holiday and Christmas) extra payments there exist of course higher management extra payments as described by cuchuflete - both in Austria and Germany - which are relatively rare but in some economic sectors*) not uncommon.
*) Banking, for example, and others.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

In Italy people get only one bonus payment in December called "tredicesima" (the 13th salary).
Sometimes they also get a productivity bonus.


----------



## timpeac

We don't have this 13th month salary idea in the UK (ie double salary paid in December). We have bonuses - and in that it's exactly the same situation as Cuchuflete describes for the US (eg variable, performance related, and usually for higher management).


----------



## wildan1

In the US bonuses are usually paid at the end of a company's or organization's fiscal year. Most companies' fiscal years do not end at the end of the calendar year, since that is a holiday period and difficult time to close your books.

My organization's year (and the US Federal government's) is from October 1 - September 30. So that means that if there is a bonus paid (not counting on it in 2009 with the economy the way it is!) we get the bonus on October 1. And that is a merit bonus--you get one from your boss for good performance; not everyone receives something.

Nothing like a Christmas bonus, "13th month" etc. exists in the US, to my knowledge. But it's a big country; others may have different observations.


----------



## Xiroi

As for the original question, it's not exactly a bonus payment. When you're hired you know you'll have an annual income that will be divided into 12, 14 (most common) or even 15 or 16 (this is very uncommon now) monthly payments . Since most people get double salary twice a year (Christmas and summer) it can be perceived as an extra salary but in fact you're just getting what you hadn't got the previous six months. Of course this kind of stems from a more patronising working system, when employees were rewarded more money on Christmas by the owner etc, but that's another issue. 

Besides you can have bonuses if you reach certain targets, commissions that may be paid monthly, bimonthly, quarterly, yearly. Then some companies have what is called "paga de beneficios" which is some other kind of bonus depending on the company's profitability at the end of the fiscal year.


----------



## Cabeza tuna

Here usually the company give you and aguinaldo, that is a extra money than they give you too in september, but how much depend of every company, here someones say than Ono also pays us double but the maangers keep that money I always want to ask to somebody in Ono Spain if that is true.


----------



## infinite sadness

In Italia dipende dai singoli contratti collettivi di categoria.

Tutti hanno la 13esima per legge.

Molti hanno anche la 14esima.

Alcuni hanno anche la 15esima.

Rare volte ho sentito parlare di 16esima.


----------



## timpeac

For those who have a 13th salary (or more) - if I've understood correctly - if you accept a job advertised as paying, say, EUR 24,000 a year you would expect to receive EUR 26,000 including the extra payment, right? Of is it that an advertised salary of EUR 24,000 would include the extra payment and so you get paid less than EUR 2,000 a month until the end of the year when you get the extra payment to make up for it?


----------



## danielfranco

In Texas, in ancilliary services for healthcare:

Yeah, right!

D


----------



## Grop

Here in France it seems to be as in Germany: it depends on companies. Timpeac, this is a question I would definitely ask before accepting the job; however unless stated otherwise I would expect the 13th month to be included in the annual salary.


----------



## wildan1

Grop said:


> Here in France it seems to be as in Germany: it depends on companies. Timpeac, this is a question I would definitely ask before accepting the job; however unless stated otherwise I would expect the 13th month to be included in the annual salary.


 
This "13th month" business sounds like a bamboozle--I would prefer taking 1/12 of my salary every month and put the extra in the bank instead of letting the employer hold on to it for 11 months!


----------



## Xiroi

timpeac said:


> For those who have a 13th salary (or more) - if I've understood correctly - if you accept a job advertised as paying, say, EUR 24,000 a year you would expect to receive EUR 26,000 including the extra payment, right? Of is it that an advertised salary of EUR 24,000 would include the extra payment and so you get paid less than EUR 2,000 a month until the end of the year when you get the extra payment to make up for it?


The advertisement may be either like this: XXXXX € a year or this: XXXXX € a month (14 payments). In contracts you'll normally find the yearly income, it's clearly specified when the "extra salary", as we call it here, is paid. That's why I said it can't quite be considered a bonus payment even if it can be perceived like that and maybe it was like that ages ago when rich factory owners paid extra money to their workers on Xmas. Actual bonuses are clearly specificed, as well as any social benefits like private medical insurance (public health insurance is available for absolutely everyone), company car, etc.


----------



## bb008

Hola


En Venezuela los *aguinaldos* se les llama de manera coloquial, en cuanto a salario/nómina son *las utilidades* otorgadas mayoritariamente al final del año. 
 
Según la Ley lo mínimo que deberá cancelar una empresa es quince días (eso es ser demasiado miserable), pero son realmente muy pocas las empresas que dan ese bono en días, las empresas que dan solo quince días de aguinaldo generalmente son empresas pequeñas o medianas, pero muchas se aprovechan de los empleados generan mucha ganancias, pero solo dan lo dicho en la Ley, casi todas las demás dan de un mes en adelante.
 
Si son entes gubernamentales, varía también, pero la mayoría dan tres meses de utilidades, hay entes como el Banco Central de Venezuela que dan 6 ó 7 meses de aguinaldo por ejemplo, la forma de pago también varía según la empresa, privada o pública, hay muchos que dan un mes en julio, o abril por ejemplo y dos en diciembre, también se dan los intereses y el fideicomiso de tus prestaciones, dependiendo del cierre del año fiscal de cada empresa.
 
Es muy variado y depende de la empresa y sus lineamientos para la cancelación de las utilidades, pero la mayoría las otorgan en diciembre y te las cancelan completas, sean los días que sean, quince días (el colmo que te las den fraccionadas), un mes, dos meses, tres o seis.
 
Saludos.-


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Here in Mexico it's a right that all workers got; to receive at least 15 days of your salary in December and it has to be before December 22th; if a company doesn't pay it, it will have a big problem, cause it is breaking the law. 

We also have a kind of bonus in May, but it depends on the revenue of the company, if the company doesn't get as much incomes for pay it, the employee won't receive anything.


----------



## Vampiro

En Chile las empresas acostumbran a dar un aguinaldo en fiestas patrias (septiembre), y otro por las fiestas de fin de año.  Pero el monto varía a voluntad del empleador, y no suele ser mucho, apenas una ayuda.
Hay empresas un poco más grandes que acostumbran a dar un 13° sueldo anual como parte de sus regalías para los empleados, pero eso no las exime de pagar la gratificación legal obligatoria.
Otras, las menos, además reparten una porción de las utilidades anuales con sus empleados.
Pero no me imagino cómo funciona un país en que los “entes gubernamentales” otorgan siete meses de aguinaldo.  Hay algo que con mis escasos conocimientos de economía no me cuadra.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Cabeza tuna

Vampiro said:


> En Chile las empresas acostumbran a dar un aguinaldo en fiestas patrias (septiembre), y otro por las fiestas de fin de año. Pero el monto varía a voluntad del empleador, y no suele ser mucho, apenas una ayuda.
> Hay empresas un poco más grandes que acostumbran a dar un 13° sueldo anual como parte de sus regalías para los empleados, pero eso no las exime de pagar la gratificación legal obligatoria.
> Otras, las menos, además reparten una porción de las utilidades anuales con sus empleados.
> Pero no me imagino cómo funciona un país en que los “entes gubernamentales” otorgan siete meses de aguinaldo. Hay algo que con mis escasos conocimientos de economía no me cuadra.
> Saludos.
> _


 

¿A qué te refieres con lo de los 7 meses de aguinaldo?, ¿eso es para los trabajadores de Codelco?


----------



## bb008

Pero si pasa por lo menos en Venezuela, también hay un banco privado que da aproximadamente eso. Es más, el promedio en Venezuela esta entre un mes y tres meses, hay otras que dan cuatro meses de utilidades. En la parte del gobierno varían tanto todo que incluso hay personas que le dan bonos de alimentación de un millón de bolívares por ejemplo y de paso tienen comedor. Deberíamos tener más equilibrio, pero...que le vamos hacer.

Saludos.-


----------



## sokol

timpeac said:


> For those who have a 13th salary (or more) - if I've understood correctly - if you accept a job advertised as paying, say, EUR 24,000 a year you would expect to receive EUR 26,000 including the extra payment, right? Of is it that an advertised salary of EUR 24,000 would include the extra payment and so you get paid less than EUR 2,000 a month until the end of the year when you get the extra payment to make up for it?


This is difficult to answer for Austria (and I guess at least for Germany and Switzerland too, probably also for other European countries) - for a simple reason: jobs usually aren't announced here with the annual income but with monthly incomes.
Extra salaries (if they go above the usual - that is, a 15th in Austria) always are mentioned additionally.

So at least in Austria a job always will be offered like that:
- € 2000 (= salary before tax and health insurance) = 14 full months payments
- € 2000 plus a 15th salary = 15 full months payments
- € 2000 plus bonus payment*) = 14 full months payments plus a bonus
- € 2000 plus a 15th+16th salary plus bonus payment = 16 full months payments plus a bonus

Employees always will expect exactly 14 full payments in Austria except if more (or bonuses) are mentioned.
I guess in Germany this is different because extra payments vary.

*) So-called bonus payments may be an extra payment (a quater, a third or in rare cases a full salary, depending on success) which is given by the firm based on the economic success of last year and which may be withdrawn in case there was a bad year.


----------



## Jaén

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Here in Mexico it's a right that all workers got; to receive at least 15 days of your salary in December and it has to be before December 22th; if a company doesn't pay it, it will have a big problem, cause it is breaking the law.
> 
> We also have a kind of bonus in May, but it depends on the revenue of the company, if the company doesn't get as much incomes for pay it, the employee won't receive anything.


Sí, lo que se recibe en diciembre es el aguinaldo, y lo que se recibe en abril/mayo es el Reparto de Utilidades. Pero esto es sólo para empleados de empresas privadas. Y la razón de ser en esa fecha es porque el año fiscal termina el 31 de marzo. O sea, se paga después del balance anual.

Detalle cultural: Al aguinaldo en Brasil se le llama "decimoterceiro salário", pues Aguinaldo es un nombre personal relativamente popular (y su variante: Agnaldo, que se pronuncia igual que el original).


----------



## Vampiro

bb008 said:


> Pero si pasa por lo menos en Venezuela, también hay un banco privado que da aproximadamente eso. Es más, el promedio en Venezuela esta entre un mes y tres meses, hay otras que dan cuatro meses de utilidades. En la parte del gobierno varían tanto todo que incluso hay personas que le dan bonos de alimentación de un millón de bolívares por ejemplo y de paso tienen comedor. Deberíamos tener más equilibrio, pero...que le vamos hacer.
> 
> Saludos.-


No dudo de tu palabra.  Imagino que es así.
Pero no logro imaginar cómo una empresa, estatal o privada, puede pagar 19 sueldos con 12 meses de producción.
Hay algo que no me cuadra en las cuentas.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Xiroi

Vampiro said:


> Pero no logro imaginar cómo una empresa, estatal o privada, puede pagar 19 sueldos con 12 meses de producción.
> Hay algo que no me cuadra en las cuentas.


¿Pagando una miseria en concepto de salario mensual? Como decía más arriba, aquí en España la clave está en el salario anual, no el mensual.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Vampiro said:


> No dudo de tu palabra. Imagino que es así.
> Pero no logro imaginar cómo una empresa, estatal o privada, puede pagar 19 sueldos con 12 meses de producción.
> Hay algo que no me cuadra en las cuentas.
> Saludos.
> _


 

En España los bancos abonan 18 pagas y media
Algunos meses abonan solo una mensualidad pero otros meses como diciembre abonan tres. Si en enero cobras 2.000, en diciembre cobras 6.000.
Aparte de esto, algunos meses en función de los resultados se abonan pagas variables.
En España lo que realmente importa es el salario anual.
Si alguien gana 50.000 euros al año, en teoría debe dar igual que lo dividan entre 12 que entre 18 y cuando alguien va a firmar un contrato lo que debe fijarse es en el salario anual, porque la paga mensual puede variar.


----------



## romarsan

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> En España los bancos abonan 18 pagas y media
> Algunos meses abonan solo una mensualidad pero otros meses como diciembre abonan tres. Si en enero cobras 2.000, en diciembre cobras 6.000.
> Aparte de esto, algunos meses en función de los resultados se abonan pagas variables.
> En España lo que realmente importa es el salario anual.
> Si alguien gana 50.000 euros al año, en teoría debe dar igual que lo dividan entre 12 que entre 18 y cuando alguien va a firmar un contrato lo que debe fijarse es en el salario anual, porque la paga mensual puede variar.


 
Totalmente de acuerdo en lo del salario anual en España, lo que no sabía es que los empleados de banca triplican el sueldo en diciembre  y ¿porque a ese precio no consiguen buenos asesores para las inversiones de los clientes?. En el cómputo anual de salario todos los pagos van fijados por convenio o acuerdo y creo que algunos foreros comentan sobre las pagas variables que citas en función de los resultados, que no están contempladas en el sueldo anual pactado como cantidades fijas. Y ahí todavía resulta más curioso que las pagas sean muy numerosas al ir basadas en los resultados que no se pueden calcular en periodos muy cortos.

Saludos


----------



## Vampiro

No interesa en este caso si el sueldo está pactado en forma anual o mensual, porque eso es contractual y los aguinaldos son pagos extra, variables, y a voluntad del empleador.
Eso significa que puedes recibirlos o no, y que pueden ser significativos en cuanto a monto o sonar a mal chiste.
Existen, eso sí, algunos aguinaldos fijados por decreto de acuerdo a la situación momentánea del país, y las empresas tienen la obligación de pagar una “gratificación legal” fijada por ley. Pero son montos irrisorios, un saludo a la bandera.
Me consta que hay países en los que el concepto de “aguinaldo” está definido por ley y normalmente es un sueldo al año, pero siete sueldos es algo que no cuadra en ninguna cuenta.
Creo que Xiroi tiene razón, la única forma de hacerlo es pagando una miseria como sueldo mensual.
Quizá se disfraza el resto como aguinaldo para eludir impuestos.  Todo depende de la realidad de cada país.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Xiroi

Vampiro said:


> No interesa en este caso si el sueldo está pactado en forma anual o mensual, porque eso es contractual y los aguinaldos son pagos extra, variables, y a voluntad del empleador.


Aguinaldo en España es un pago efectivamente voluntario, que nada tiene que ver con la paga extra de Navidades objeto de la pregunta original, que sí es un salario regulado, recogido en el contrato y que sin dudas paga impuestos. Eso aquí no es un aguinaldo, por lo que parece sí lo es en otros países.

Aguinaldo es aquí una gratificación, más o menos generosa según el criterio y bolsillo del pagador, que se da a los empleados de menor cualificación. Ni se refleja en contrato ni el Ministerio de Hacienda se entera de que ese pago tiene lugar ni tiene que ver con los beneficios de la empresa ni con los objetiovs alcanzados.

Se mantiene la costumbre de dar un aguinaldo al portero de la finca (hay vecinos que dan más, otros menos, otros nada. Además en la actualidad hay muchas fincas sin portero), a la señora de la limpieza, etc. No es un derecho adquirido, es una propina y por eso poco indicado en un entorno profesional/corporativo.


----------



## Aluminé

En Argentina este mes de sueldo extra se llama AGUINALDO, y se paga a mitad de año y para las Fiestas. Cada uno de estos pagos se llaman "medio aguinaldo". En terminos financieros se lo denomina SAC (sueldo anual complementario).


----------



## bb008

Vampiro said:


> No dudo de tu palabra. Imagino que es así.
> Pero no logro imaginar cómo una empresa, estatal o privada, puede pagar 19 sueldos con 12 meses de producción.
> Hay algo que no me cuadra en las cuentas.
> Saludos.
> _


 
Te doy toda la razón...

Saludos.-


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Vampiro said:


> No interesa en este caso si el sueldo está pactado en forma anual o mensual, porque eso es contractual y los aguinaldos son pagos extra, variables, y a voluntad del empleador.
> Eso significa que puedes recibirlos o no, y que pueden ser significativos en cuanto a monto o sonar a mal chiste.
> Existen, eso sí, algunos aguinaldos fijados por decreto de acuerdo a la situación momentánea del país, y las empresas tienen la obligación de pagar una “gratificación legal” fijada por ley. Pero son montos irrisorios, un saludo a la bandera.
> Me consta que hay países en los que el concepto de “aguinaldo” está definido por ley y normalmente es un sueldo al año, pero siete sueldos es algo que no cuadra en ninguna cuenta.
> Creo que Xiroi tiene razón, la única forma de hacerlo es pagando una miseria como sueldo mensual.
> Quizá se disfraza el resto como aguinaldo para eludir impuestos. Todo depende de la realidad de cada país.
> Saludos.
> _


 

Reitero lo que comentan los compañeros españoles.
A lo que aquí llamamos pagas extraordinarias o extra, realmente no lo son porque están reguladas por convenio y se reciben siempre.
No dependen de la voluntad del empleador y son una cantidad fija.
Independientemente de eso, en algunas empresas o sectores, entre ellos el de banca, hay un salario variable que va en función de los resultados de cada oficina y los resultados de la gestión de cada persona.
En la banca se abonan una fecha distinta del salario mensual.
Eso se acerca a los llamados en inglés bonus o en otros países aguinaldo.
En mi empresa los llamamos "los premios". En otras los llaman los incentivos y seguro que habrá más nombres.


----------



## Xiroi

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Eso se acerca a los llamados en inglés bonus o en otros países aguinaldo.
> En mi empresa los llamamos "los premios". En otras les llaman los incentivos y seguro que habrá más nombres.


Paga de beneficios, comisiones, complementos... será por nombres. Y luego sus correspondientes aclaraciones. Comisión por consecución de objetivos / por aumento de cuota / por lo que se les ocurra.

Pero aguinaldo no. Ni en Navidades ni nunca. El aguinaldo se da en metálico y en un sobre con una sonrisa y un "felices fiestas".


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Xiroi said:


> Pero aguinaldo no. Ni en Navidades ni nunca. El aguinaldo se da en metálico y en un sobre con una sonrisa y un "felices fiestas".


 

Saben creo que sería interesante si les digo esto, aquí en México existe eso de que la costumbre se hace ley, como al parecer pasa en España en México se daba el mismo aguinaldo sin obligatoriedad de ley; pero como la mayoría de las jefes lo daban después la ley lo recogio como una obligación del jefe y un derecho del empleado, o por lo menos es lo que me comentaron mis maestros; que la verdad en varias de nuestra leyes lo he visto, primero se acostumbra y después se plasma en un papel si vale la pena.

Ahora también tiene sentido si vemos que en México en las posadas (que son en Diciembre), se dan aguinaldos, que es una bolsita de dulces (típicos o comerciales) para los invitados. Supongo la costumbre viene desde esos ya pasados años


----------



## leenico

cuchuflete said:


> This practice is relatively rare in the U.S.
> 
> Some, typically upper management level, employees receive part of their annual compensation in the form of a bonus at the end of the company's fiscal year.  It is usually based on specific targets, such as completion of projects, company profitability, growth in revenues or market share, and other similar ones.



Unfortunately some of these upper management employees (far too many of them) are getting their bonuses regardless of their performance. This seems to have become prevalent these last several years (maybe even longer).


----------



## clipper

romarsan said:


> no sabía es que los empleados de banca triplican el sueldo en diciembre


 
¿Porque enfadarte sobre eso?

La realidad de los salarios anuales fraccionados en más de 12 pagos es que la empresa mantiene el dinero en sus cuentas durante más tiempo, aprovechando para ganar más en concepto de intereses.

Yo recibo mi sueldo en 14 pagos pero preferiría recibirlo en 12, así podría invertir la decimacuarta parte de cada mensualidad en una cuenta y ganar los intereses para mi mismo en vez de "prestar" esa parte de mi sueldo a mi empresa...

Al empleado de un banco que tiene que esperar hasta deciembre para cobrar la 3/18ª parte de su sueldo anual le han engañado bien digo yo.


----------



## sokol

clipper said:


> Yo recibo mi sueldo en 14 pagos pero preferiría recibirlo en 12, así podría invertir la decimacuarta parte de cada mensualidad en una cuenta y ganar los intereses para mi mismo en vez de "prestar" esa parte de mi sueldo a mi empresa...


Well I guess it is just like that in most countries - not so however in Austria: yes, Austrians too would gain interest if their annual payment were divided into 12 payments (instead of the usual 14).

But in Austria you don't pay full income tax for holiday and Christmas salary but only a mere 6%*) - so you save a lot of tax with those 13th and 14th salary. Therefore we save more tax than we would earn in interest, here in Austria. 

(*) Standard income tax depends on salary but typically is somewhere between 20%-40%, so in any case way above this reduced tax rate. The regulative is described on German Wiki here - sorry, no English translation of the page exists. You only get the reduced rate for one sixth of your annual income so that in case you have a 15th or even more payments you pay full tax for them.)


----------



## sifueratica

En Costa Rica parece que los empleados reciben su aguinaldo a finales del año, y a los que tienen niños en la escuela o en el colegio también les paga algo más en febrero para ayudar con los gastos como uniformes, cuadernos, y todo eso.

Aquí en Estados Unidos no es tan común recibir un 'Christmas bonus,' pero cuando trabajaba en un hotel de lujo nos regalaban pavos en noviembre para Thanksgiving.

It's the thought that counts, right?


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

clipper said:


> ¿Porque enfadarte sobre eso?
> 
> La realidad de los salarios anuales fraccionados en más de 12 pagos es que la empresa mantiene el dinero en sus cuentas durante más tiempo, aprovechando para ganar más en concepto de intereses.
> 
> Yo recibo mi sueldo en 14 pagos pero preferiría recibirlo en 12, así podría invertir la decimacuarta parte de cada mensualidad en una cuenta y ganar los intereses para mi mismo en vez de "prestar" esa parte de mi sueldo a mi empresa...
> 
> Al empleado de un banco que tiene que esperar hasta deciembre para cobrar la 3/18ª parte de su sueldo anual le han engañado bien digo yo.


 


Es cierto que tras la creación del salario anual dividido en más de 12 pagas, las llamadas en España pagas extras, hay una concepción paternalista, una idea del trabajador como alguien infantil que se contenta con un dinero extra que no es tal y que mantiene a los obreros callados ( De hecho en España, Franco necesitaba intentar callar a los obreros fue el impulsor de la paga extraordinaria de Julio, y es de esas cosas que nadie ha querido eliminar del franquismo).

Pero en la aceptación o no del juego ya depende un poco de la concepción que cada uno tenga de la vida.
Los negativos que piensan que todo el mundo los engaña, que la sociedad es muy mala, lo pueden ver como una estafa.
Los positivos como una posibilidad de ahorro o de consumo que de otro modo no harían.
A alguien le solucionan poco 100 euros más al mes, pero sí recibir 1.800 a final de año, que se anima más a ahorrarlos o destinarlos al consumo en unas fechas propicias a ello.

De hecho, en la banca la gran mayoría de trabajadores con los que he hablado estás contentos con el sistema actual y no se cambiarían al de las 12 pagas. A lo mejor es simplemente por costumbre, o por la ilusión óptica de las 3 "pagas" en diciembre y otras 3 en marzo.


----------



## Encolpius

Paulfromitaly said:


> In Italy people get only one bonus payment in December called *"tredicesima"* (the 13th salary).Sometimes they also get a productivity bonus.



Yes, we know this phrase /and the salary/ here, too. 

Hungarian: tizenharmadik fizetés
Czech: třínáctý plat
Russian: Тринадцатая зарплата


----------



## L'irlandais

I am surprised no-one from Switzerland chimed in.  The Swiss have a 13th month salary too.  This additional month’s pay is part of your salary and not a bonus.  Since it is voluntary, not all companies offer this benefit.
Salaries


> Salaries in Switzerland are paid once a month and are often based on a 13-month system. That means an annual salary is paid out in 13 instalments: one a month until the end of the year when a worker receives two instalments. Working less than a full year means the 13th month payment is typically paid on a pro-rata basis. It is not the same as a bonus.


So performance bonuses (of around 12%) are on top of that.  Some bonuses related to company profitability, allow the company to remain in a lower tax bracket by giving the surplus to their staff.


----------

